

Ask HN: How to look for jobs in silicon valley , especially start ups - syberslidder

Hello everyone!<p>I was wondering, what is the best way to expose yourself to a lot of start ups in silicon valley, is there like some site that lists all the hot start ups that are hiring?
======
c_t_montgomery
The best advice I can give, if you're looking to get hired, is to find a
startup that is fixing a problem you're interested in. See if they have an
API, and if they do, build something with it. If they don't reach out to them
expressing interest in one, and take it from there.

------
steventruong
Working on one. In the meantime, every 1st, they have a who's hiring thread
here. There are a few other mailing lists and places that have startup jobs
posted such as StartupDigest or GitHub jobs. There's a few more that escape me
at the moment but they're around. Ultimately the list is long. Find areas you
have interest in and research the market that way.

------
jaredsohn
You can find a list of a few YC companies that are hiring by clicking on
'jobs' on this site. At the top of that page, you'll see that YC will be
hosting a "work at a startup" event which you can sign up for that will
feature many YC companies.

------
canatan01
<http://www.startupjobs.com/> maybe?

------
ig1
Look at the startups who've just closed VC rounds

